# Malt at Westminster



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone saw the malt last night? I thought she was spectacular! She definitely got robbed and should have won...well, ok maybe the pom was too cute and should have one too! Anyway, my question is does anyone know who bred the malt? I didn't catch the name or breeder. Thanks.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone saw the malt last night? I thought she was spectacular! She definitely got robbed and should have won...well, ok maybe the pom was too cute and should have one too! Anyway, my question is does anyone know who bred the malt? I didn't catch the name or breeder. Thanks.[/B]


All I remember is that the breeder was from another country. She was breathtaking!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Ch Funny Ladies Beach Girl
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 41703601
Date of Birth: September 03, 2003
Breeder: Aya Ito
Sire: Ch Funny Ladies Justice Star
Dam: Ch Richelieu's Trouble's Arrived
Owner: Nanta Tansacha


She was beautiful!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Picture of Best of Breed *Ch Funny Ladies Beach Girl*
Handled by Pat Keen-Fernandes












Picture of Best of Opposite Sex *CH Divine's Marc of Friendship "Marc"*
Handled by Tonia Holibaugh












All I can say is WOW! Beautiful fur-angels!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

WOW is right!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes, I saw that...I thought she was robbed also!! But yes, she sure was beautiful!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I would be so THRILLED if one year a Maltese could take Best in Show at Westminster. Seems like we (Maltese) always get robbed at Westminster. I don't understand why those judges







don't see what we see.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I think a lot of the judges chose breeds that they have bred in the past years.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> I think a lot of the judges chose breeds that they have bred in the past years.[/B]


Yes, I think so, too. 

We need some retired Maltese breeders to climb the ranks to judges







at Westiminster so our guys have a chance at *Best of Group* ...
and *Best of Show* DARN IT!!! I am tired of us (Maltese that is) being gypped!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I agree that a Malt should win. 

They are just so beautiful to look at.... I think they are the most beautiful breed there is!!! It gives me chills to see a Malt in full coat prancing around the ring... A sight to behold....


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> I agree that a Malt should win.
> 
> They are just so beautiful to look at.... I think they are the most beautiful breed there is!!! It gives me chills to see a Malt in full coat prancing around the ring... A sight to behold....[/B]


I agree!!! I got goosebumps to see that gorgeous girl walking in the ring. She is spectacular!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, she was robbed! But sometimes the worst thing that can happen to a breed is to get popular because then all the puppy mills and bad backyard breeders get into the act big time. I can only hope that people see all that silky fur and realize IT HAS TO BE MAINTAINED and just worship the breed from afar.

Personally, I can't see how a judge can look at such a beautiful creature, so perfectly healthy and vibrant and bred and not vote for the Champion!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I think the malt at westminster was beautiful too, but I must say, I was a bit disappointed it wasnt Marc







I was so excited to show Jett his brother on tv... but oh well! I did notice too, that the judge just happened to pick the breed that he used to breed himself! I just think that when I see a malt in full coat- the image of a dog show just automatically comes to mind...when I see a pug, I dont know...little family dog comes to my mind. We def. need a malt in the running for best of show soon!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahaha! The problem is we sometimes can't see past the beauty and the judge does judge on the entire dog...dern it. LOL I thought the maltese, both Best of Opposite and BOB were darling.
I do have to say, that little pug showed his heart out. Can't blame the judge there.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

My personal favorite, next to the malt of course, was that little pom. He just had the sweetest expression on his face.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I thought the little Malt was beautiful too and she outshone them all.
They also said the little Pug was in his last show as he retired last night so I am wondering if the judge just let him have a good last show, mind you he was a lovely Pug and he did show well.
I was also amazed at the agility of that judge, the elderly one, he is in his eighties and looks so very fit for his age.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> I think the malt at westminster was beautiful too, but I must say, I was a bit disappointed it wasnt Marc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, me too, Kylees Mom, since Marc's grandfather is my Bella's sire...hard not to root for family.





















Marc winning *Best of Opposite Sex* isn't bad at all though. Lots of wonderful competition always at Westminster.























*Saltmalty* My next choice in Toy Group....after the Maltese "Funny Girl" was the Pom, too. Wasn't he strutin' his stuff!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=152406
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speaking of family, Katie is Marc's 1st cousin so I was routing for him also. Katie's Dam and Marc's Dam are half sisters.


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

I somehow missed it, maybe it just wasnt on my canadian chanels. I wish I could have watched though. Show maltese are always just so breathtaking they are just too perfect. I love going to the local dogshows though we live in po-dunk little town so we dont get really big dog shows and I dont think I have seen a Maltese in show before, pet maltese have been there but I have never seen a show. Another breed I just LOVE to see in show is the Afgan hound, if I had the time, or the money to hire a groomer I would want to get an afgan they are soo pretty with a full coat just billowing ..... aah. Malts are always my number one though . . . 


Amy & (you better make that Maltese cross is your number one!) Kita


----------

